# Trim tag I have not seen before



## leeps (Apr 2, 2011)

Hello, 

I am interested in purchasing a 1968 hardtop and the cowl tag has a trim number I have not seen before. The bottom line of the cowl tag says:

TR 23 B80 GG

I know GG means it was a gold car 
I have seen TR 223 for Black buckets and 235 for black bench seat, but I have never seen a 2 digit trim code. And what is B80?

Help would be appreciated. Not sure it would alter my decision, but I would like to be informed.

Thanks!


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

B80 denotes the polished stainless DRIP RAiL MLDG 
(attached to rain gutters)

On a LeMans & GTO hardtop, B80 is standard content, sometimes Fisher Body inputted by error such codes on std content line vehicles. On a Tempest, or late '70 or 71 T-37, B80 was an option, & the code should show up on the body tag, if so equipped.

The 23, as you have summized is most likely a shortened 223. Both stampings are fairly odd, whoever was inputting the codes, must have been having a rough day  Close examination of original dash & trim should be able to confirm.


----------



## leeps (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks Pinion Head! That's bizzarre, why stamp a standard item (B80) on a trim tag? AND also misprint the trim. Almost makes me suspicious of it being a goat, but the TT and VIN match and it is a 242 car. Also kinda makes me want to buy it just cuz I've never seen that before. We'll see, it was painted red a year ago and I am not normally a fan of color changes.

Thanks again!


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Inquiring minds would like to know.....did ya buy it?


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

And since i'm here, i've got a Q. On my '68 the data place has this: 68-24237 BTO 3466. According to deciphering a data plate, the BTO is the assembly plant and looks like the "B" might be for Baltimore. BUT....the VIN has an "R" in the assembly plant position which is Arlington, TX. Any possible legitimate reason the assembly plants don't match?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Baltimore used BAL on the trim tag. R is the VIN plant designation for Arlington, Texas asm plant. 
BTO stands for Built in Texas, not sure why the the O was picked. 

Both assembly plants, Arlington & Baltimore no longer were sourced to build Pontiac A body's after the 1970 models. Quite a few websites & printed material wil list both plants as building '71 GTO's, but that is bad info.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

On your cowl tag, it is reading BT (Arlington, TX) then the 5 digit unit (03466). You are accidently reading the zero with the BT.

The VIN with the letter R is Arlington, TX as well.


----------



## leeps (Apr 2, 2011)

I did not buy it. It was too rough.


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks guys for the data plate/vin info. I guess one of the reasons i added the "O" to the "BT" is that one of the sites for decoding data plates indicated that there were 3 characters for the assembly plant, and that all the characters ran together. Never too old to learn. Puzzling that Baltimore (and maybe some of the others) got self explaining locations and Arlington didn't. Shoulda had ARL, or Baltimore shoulda had BM (built in Maryland). I'm just glad that there isn't a discrepancy. 

Better luck next time leeps.....that is if you're still in the hunt!


----------

